# Simplest Way to Store Carrots



## sahmoffour (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't have a root cellar, and hope to keep some carrots for fresh eating, as well as can and freeze some. What's the easiest method to storing them in a fridge? I keep finding conflicting information on whether you should wash them or just brush off extra dirt, cut off the entire top or just trim leaving 1/2" of green attached, or whether to store in a sealed bag or a bag with some holes in it. How do you store them?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I'm just as curious.

I'm posting so I can return to this thread when it's updated on my replies


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I dehydrated some. They're so sweet I can't stand them. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I use a combination of methods.

Some get all the tops except one inch cut off, and they get packed in buckets of fine sand. I don't let any of them touch, and I've kept them like that in the root cellar for two or three years. It's astonishing how they stay so firm and crunchy. The downside is they get lots of fine hairs in that much time, and they tend to take on any "flavors" that might be in the sand. That's weird, so I limit how much I do with that method.

I also dehydrate some. I like being able to throw a handful into some stew, or beat in a mortar and pestle before rehydrating for muffins or cake.

I can a few, in that orange-y brown sugar recipe from the Ball book. But really, we don't eat enough of them that way to justify more than one or two runs.

Some get washed, trimmed and thrown in the bottom of the refrigerator in a ziploc for fall use. I have some in there now that have been there since July.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I've got carrots to dig now as soon as it drys up and was thinking about trying storing them in sand. I have always heard it must be moist sand so can you tell me a bit more about just what you do?Thanks,Wade


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I also store them a couple of ways. Washed in a ziplock bag or those fancy green vegetables bags (which really do work) in the fridge, they last for months, but not all winter. I also dehydrate lots of them for use in soups and stews. 

Last year I stored some in sand, didn't work so well, they started growing again and were very flabby. I think mostly as our garage is a bit too warm. And then the cat discovered the sand! Yuck.

My parents always stored their carrots in sand in metal tubs, no moisture, but their root cellar was probably 40 degrees and damp, underground stone.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If you store them in baggies in the fridge, put a paper towel in with them to soak up excess moisture. About once a month, change the towel and wipe out the bag. This helps keep them from rotting. I've kept them for months like this.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I've kept carrots stored in the fridge for up to 5 months. Here's what I do: wash them then cut off about a 1/4" of the carrot top (after removing the greens) the goal is to cut off enough so that the carrots don't try to sprout. Place the carrots into one of those special yellow/green plastic veggie bags with a couple of paper towels. About once a month replace the paper towels and look through the carrots to make sure that there aren't any that are starting to turn.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The SIMPLEST way to store carrots is to put a hoop over them in December and leave where they grew. I mound straw up and wet it down before putting the hoop on. It doesn't get real cold here, a couple weeks below 20 at the most. The longer they are in there the sweeter they get. We dehydrate and can some. The dehydrated ones get ground into vegetable mix with a bunch of other dehydrated vegetables. A homemade mix like Mrs. Dash....James


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

jwal10 said:


> The SIMPLEST way to store carrots is to put a hoop over them in December and leave where they grew. I mound straw up and wet it down before putting the hoop on. It doesn't get real cold here, a couple weeks below 20 at the most. The longer they are in there the sweeter they get. We dehydrate and can some. The dehydrated ones get ground into vegetable mix with a bunch of other dehydrated vegetables. A homemade mix like Mrs. Dash....James


I never thought about a hoop, I always just used a few bales of old hay over the top of them. keeps them from freezing and you can dig a few at a time as needed. they kept good most of the winter that way.


----------

